# externen Content in eigene Seite einbinden



## D@nger (25. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mit Hilfe von Newsfeeds News inkludiert (gibt's das Wort im Deutschen= ). 

Hier die Seite:
http://systemdienstleistungen.de/index.php

So, jetzt kann ich den Titel, den Link und die Beschreibung auslesen. Folgende Datei wird dafür verwendet:
http://www.h2-world.net/xml/rss.xml

So, wenn man jetzt aber auf den Link klickt wird die "Hersteller-Seite" geladen. Das ist ja auch klar, aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit aktuellen Content aus eienr Quelle zu beziehen der auf der eigenen Seite eingebunden werden kann, ohne auf eine andere Seite zu linken?

Vielen dank schon mal.


----------

